Ask HN: Does a lower capital gains rate increase wage growth? - sharemywin
======
itamarst
In the US household wages have stagnated since the early 1980s. Capital gains
rates have gone down massively.

So, no.

------
sharemywin
wonder if there is a study that looks at changes in capital gains rates and if
it effects wage growth.

